# anyone seen a White Tibetan Mastiff



## harmeetjohal (Feb 21, 2008)

hi all...
have any of you ever seen a white Tibetan Mastiff?
would love to see one in the flesh... are there any in the UK?
how beautiful is this....


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Why would you want to see that in the flesh???
(more like bits of flesh, coz thats all that would be left of you!!)


----------



## harmeetjohal (Feb 21, 2008)

catz4m8z said:


> Why would you want to see that in the flesh???
> (more like bits of flesh, coz thats all that would be left of you!!)


he just saying hello.... 
TM are lovely dogs...


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Shame about the pose! Another misrepresentation!


----------



## harmeetjohal (Feb 21, 2008)

Zaros said:


> Shame about the pose! Another misrepresentation!


thats a guard dog going its job...but i understand what your saying, some people would take it wrongly


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Would like to see a pic of one looking more 'normal'. It doesnt look very dog like at that angle (has a wierd smooshed face effect going on!).


----------



## harmeetjohal (Feb 21, 2008)

catz4m8z said:


> Would like to see a pic of one looking more 'normal'. It doesnt look very dog like at that angle (has a wierd smooshed face effect going on!).


another picture added


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Now THAT is a lovely looking dog!
I can see the appeal...


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

you see very keen on BIG dominant guarding breeds!


----------



## harmeetjohal (Feb 21, 2008)

kazschow said:


> you see very keen on BIG dominant guarding breeds!


yes i do have a BIG soft spot for BIG Guarding breeds, wouldnt suit me at the moment, but one day.... 
nothing wrong with that is there???


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

They look like Pyranees MDs and you can see them at Discover Dogs.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

I like soft soppy dogs that can double up as foot stools!


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

whites are classed as undesirable so i doubt you'll see any in the UK

Tibetan Mastiff Breed Standard - The Kennel Club


----------



## harmeetjohal (Feb 21, 2008)

Starlite said:


> whites are classed as undesirable so i doubt you'll see any in the UK
> 
> Tibetan Mastiff Breed Standard - The Kennel Club


thats a surpirse... look lovely tho


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

harmeetjohal said:


> thats a surpirse... look lovely tho


its the same with mallys sadly

Although solid white mals are allowed there are none in the UK 

Id love to have a white but i'd be very worried about starting a "trend" with white mallys like it was a few years ago with GSDs. Thats my worst nightmare :scared:


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> They look like Pyranees MDs and you can see them at Discover Dogs.


 i was going to say the same thing,just a bigger,chunkier pyrie


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

My nextdoor neighbour has two TMs that are black and tan. White isn't a breed standard colour here. The ones in the West are much less ferocious than in Tibet, but boy do they bark at anything!


----------



## harmeetjohal (Feb 21, 2008)

Polimba said:


> My nextdoor neighbour has two TMs that are black and tan. White isn't a breed standard colour here. The ones in the West are much less ferocious than in Tibet, but boy do they bark at anything!


heard this is even more so at night...
yes the ones in Tibet are still working standard.... 
i emailed a person who has a boy and girl in the US, she said they will be ready to breed in Aug but she selling them as a pair over the next week or two.... she said i can have them but she is looking for close to ..... wait for it............ £1,000,000  :scared:

madness.... so anyone want to chip in?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Beautiful not a breed I would own they don't do well in cities in my opinion and I don't have the experience to handle them but just beautiful. I wouldn't go near any breeder selling two puppies at once especially not a breed that takes as much work as a tibetan mastiff.


----------



## harmeetjohal (Feb 21, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> Beautiful not a breed I would own they don't do well in cities in my opinion and I don't have the experience to handle them but just beautiful. I wouldn't go near any breeder selling two puppies at once especially not a breed that takes as much work as a tibetan mastiff.


they both about 2.5 year old now.... 
your lucky your only put off by the handling experience, its the £1million price tag that stopping me


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Well that too I couldn't imagine paying that much for a dog or two even


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Gorgeous I have a right soft spot for TM gorgeous dogs, very pretty in white!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

I've seen them at championship shows, but only black and tan ones - not surprising if white is undesirable! They are lovely looking dogs and the ones I've seen have all had excellent temperaments.


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> They look like Pyranees MDs and you can see them at Discover Dogs.


was thinking exactly the same,especially the second pic,they do come in red though,look at the head shape and body of the white to red,blue n tan and black n tan tibetans,think someones having a joke somewhere yet another money making scheme,there are pyranean mastiffs and mountain dogs


----------



## harmeetjohal (Feb 21, 2008)

do you guys think it may be the TM cross Pyranean?


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

It just looks exactly like a Pyranean MD to me. Stunning dogs and absolutely HUGE in the flesh !!!! Like i said you can generally see them at Discover Dogs


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

a PMD


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

pyranean mastiff,very alike but these are from spain not france


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> It just looks exactly like a Pyranean MD to me. Stunning dogs and absolutely HUGE in the flesh !!!! Like i said you can generally see them at Discover Dogs


And at championship shows on working and pastoral day!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

tiddlypup said:


> pyranean mastiff,very alike but these are from spain not france


Almost identical, maybe a bit of a different coat ???


----------

